# America's REAL drug problem



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

I would hope this is common knowledge at this point....figured I would post this regardless.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQZ2UeOTO3I


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm not a fan of the scary left wing borderline conspiracy theory paranoia of John Oliver. I bet when he cuts his leg he's running to the doctor for Cipro. 

If you could get hundreds of millions of people to change their diet, exercise regularly, stop drinking or smoking and generally become androids in a quest to not have to consume prescription drugs, John Oliver would be the first guy yelling we're 'doing it wrong'. 

You have to distinguish so called lifestyle drugs like for over-active bladder vs modalities for type 2 diabetes or A-Fib. I'm pretty sure we're not advocating that people stop taking their diabetes drugs, are we? On the other hand, giving people anti schizophrenic/anti psychotic drugs like Abilify for chronic depression not only doesn't work, it's dangerous.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

follow the money!

I believe that all the vast majority of medication that are prescribes is unnecessary. even harmful.

you tube fathaed the movie. very well done and even fun to watch.

our current food pyramid is full of crap.

talk to anybody in diabetes research and they will tell you CARBS are the biggest culprit to the obesity problem but yet it the largest portion on the food pyramid. 

30% fat 30% protein 30% carbs.
the rest fiber.

the whole low fat diet was pure garbage animal fat is good for you its how our body work


----------



## woundedwarrior (Dec 9, 2011)

It is all about the money and people generally wanting a quick fix requiring no effort on their part. I find it sadly humorous how many different dangerous drugs are peddled every day on TV, with side effects being cancer, stroke or even death, but still puts a positive spin on it, it's ridiculous.
Food is the same way. Most everything is garbage packaged and disguised as healthy and if you have to go gluten free, like me because of Celiac disease, you pay out the nose for it.
My dietician once told me that the more ingredients the worse it is for you. Have you looked at any frozen food box, it's 3 paragraphs long, even if it says "healthy choice or smart ones", it's trickery.
Depression drugs have ruined my 21 year old nephew and he is barely recognizable anymore. Doctors have changed, upped, lowered, altered and now his brain has no idea what it is supposed to feel. The whole drug industry is sad.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

In order to change people's attitudes towards a healthy lifestyle you may also throw in employers to the mix. Job stress is a huge issue but why blame companies for asking us to work crazy hours, right?

Most food supplements have not been remotely tested the way FDA tests medicines, and often make wild claims. That's why there's pressure to get them to comply more.


----------



## HuggyBear (Aug 4, 2012)

I'd say that one part of the problem is that many of the things we use to measure health are actually an average of many peoples or races... it's difficult to actually say this is helpful medically, as when you do compare things like cholesterol levels and BMI, there are definite differences between asians and europeans, particularly in bone mass and diet, to illustrate the above two mentioned variables. "One size fits all" is a very mistaken approach to medicine, but that's the book most regular physicians go by.

Another more sinister reality is that doctors get paid by the prescription, in terms of gifts, premiums, and even conferences in exotic locales by the pharmaceutical industry.

A doctor sees you, takes a nice, big vial of blood from you, and then he prescribes you some "stuff". For a few months you take the stuff, continue to see the doctor... maybe he takes you off of it, maybe gives you something else, but every time he's taking this big vial of blood.

If you know anything about modern medical laboratory technology and diagnostic tests, you would wonder why this doctor is taking 20 to 50 ml of blood out of you, when a very basic test for anything takes only a couple hundred microliters of serum.

The doctor takes the numbers from those tests, and sends them to Drugs, Inc, along with some of the HUGE amount of blood you've given... they use this in a study. More of this blood is SOLD to another company which uses clinical and diagnostic samples for testing, drug development, genetic analysis, etc.
The doctor and your insurance company get money for this. The company brokering your clinical or diagnostic sample is getting money, also.
You are an UNPAID/anonymous test subject.

I used to work in a laboratory that would work with these samples, obtained globally, to sell to phamaceutical and biotech companies.

Two very depressing things I saw made me leave that job... one instance a set of blood tubes came with newborn infant samples. The paperwork that accompanied them indicated that these babies died after having 50 ml of blood taken from them - yes they were sick, but...
The other one was where a doctor from an internationally-known and esteemed hospital would bring in about 100 samples every week... taken from invalid, comatose seniors who were pumped full of drugs, placed on dialysis, and "drained" every week. The doctor always brought in the samples himself, and always picked up cold cash.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Of course we are anymous test subject. Ever doctor does state they "practice" medicine. Haha. 

Mt stbx used to take handfuls of supplements. She was convinced it was all working and even doctors were telling her most wouldnt do anything other than drain her bank account. 

Doctors love giving drugs and they love ordering tests that are pointless. Some prey on peoples fears much more than looking to cure or help. That's what paid for the fancy new cars
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

